# SPS Forum Treffen im Landkreis Tuttlingen (PLZ 78)



## Matze001 (8 März 2022)

Moin Zusammen,

hat jemand von euch Lust im Sommer (gegen Mai / Juni - irgendwann wenn es warm ist) ein Forentreffen zu veranstalten?
Je nachdem an welche Corona-Auflagen wir uns zu dem Zeitpunkt halten müssen, würden wir es natürlich entsprechend gestalten.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AKTUELLES Stand 10.05.2022 :*
Das Forentreffen findet nun statt von Samstag 28.05.22 bis Sonntag 29.05.22

Grober Zeitplan:

Samstag 28.05.22
Anreise ab 10Uhr
Mittags paar belegte Brötchen / Wecken - Fingerfood
Nachmittags Austausch, Programm, was auch immer uns in den Sinn kommt
Abends Grillen + Open End

Sonntag 29.05.22
"Früh"stück
ggf. Kulturprogramm
Abreise

Ich sende gleich an alle Teilnehmer per PN relevante Infos wie die Adresse.
Anmeldungen sind weiterhin willkommen, wir haben für den ein oder anderen(M/W/D) noch Platz.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Somit mal ein paar W-Fragen:

Wer?

Jeder der Lust hat

Wann?

Ein langes Wochenende von Freitag Mittag/Abend bis Sonntag als Abreisetag.


Wo?

Ich würde dieses Treffen in den Räumlichkeiten meiner Firma veranstalten, der Ort wäre im PLZ-Gebiet 78 Raum Tuttlingen.








						Landkreis Tuttlingen
					






					www.google.de
				




Das wäre für den süddeutschen Raum recht zentral gelegen, und somit recht gut erreichbar.
(auch für die Nordlichter, wenn sie sich trauen. Per Zug von Hannover wären es 6h, von Hamburg 7-100h)

Was?

Wie eigentlich jedes Forentreffen einfach zusammensitzen und sich austauschen. Das steht natürlich im Fokus.
Dennoch können wir gern auch etwas Programm bieten. Meine Programmvorschläge kommen aus meinen Themengebiet, da wir Hauptsächlich mit Robotern zu tun haben, liegt hier natürlich unser Fokus. Ich bin aber echt für alles offen, was alle SPSler interessiert, und auch wenn jemand anderes Vorträge beisteuern will.

Ich hätte auch Kontakte zu Herstellern wie Kuka, Fanuc, ABB, Siemens, Sick,... die könnten auch Vorträge beisteuern, wenn es für euch interessante Themen gibt.
(z.B. alles was ihr mal über berührungslose Sicherheitseinrichtungen wissen wolltet, euch aber nie getraut habt in der Norm nachzuschlagen.


Kleine Roboterschulung "Praxis für SPSler" (Umgang mit Robotern, Handverfahren, Grundlagen, ggf. kleine Programme)
Kleine Roboterschulung Schnittstelle SPS (Profinet, Profisafe, Remote-Schnittstellen der Hersteller, etc)
Fachvorträge von Teilnehmern (Themen und Rahmen offen zur Diskussion)
Und und und...


Das ganze hier ist erst einmal ein Versuchsballon, ob es überhaupt Interesse gibt.
Wenn das vorhanden ist, können wir es gern in diesem Beitrag verfeinern.

Ich hab die Umfrage als öffentliche Umfrage eingestellt, damit man gleich sehen kann wer Interesse hat.

Grüße

Marcel

*Siemens (Themen IPC oder Servo oder Busssysteme)
Sick (Themen frei - alles was Safety betrifft)
Kuka (Themen Kommunikation / Profisafe/ ... sonstiges*


----------



## georg28 (8 März 2022)

Ich wäre dabei


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 März 2022)

georg28 schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei


Dann nutze doch die Umfragefunktion ( siehe ganz oben )


----------



## PN/DP (8 März 2022)

Ich habe auch grundsätzlich Lust. Tuttlingen ist von mir aus gesehen auch nicht nennenswert weiter (ca. 1075 km) als Markus/Ostrach (da war ich auch schon öfter zu Forumstreffen). Ist ja auch eine schöne Gegend bei Euch.

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 März 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich habe auch grundsätzlich Lust. Tuttlingen ist von mir aus gesehen auch nicht nennenswert weiter (*ca. 1075 *km) als Markus/Ostrach (da war ich auch schon öfter zu Forumstreffen). Ist ja auch eine schöne Gegend bei Euch.
> 
> Harald


Allerdings wenn du mit den Auto kommst, musst du einen 
Kleinkredit für das Tanken aufnehmen.


----------



## Matze001 (8 März 2022)

Gut, vielleicht bekommt ihr ja Fahrgemeinschaften hin, oder kommt mit der (vermutlich nicht viel günstigeren) Bahn...

Was noch zu erwähnen ist, Hotels und Apartments gibt es hier genug, man muss nur ein wenig suchen.
Ich kann aber gern ne Liste einstellen, wenn wir dann einen Termin haben.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich wäre auch am Start.
Roboter-Schulung für SPSler klingt Interessant.


----------



## Matze001 (8 März 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ist ja auch eine schöne Gegend bei Euch.


Wir können ja auch etwas Wandern / Kultur ins Programm aufnehmen


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 März 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch etwas Wandern / Kultur ins Programm aufnehmen


Mir ist gerade aufgefallen:
Ich habe an DEM Wochenende schon was vor, kann leider nicht kommen. 😂


----------



## Oberchefe (8 März 2022)

für die, die bei der Bundeswehr waren: nicht weit weg von Stetten am kalten Arsch...


----------



## Matze001 (8 März 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> für die, die bei der Bundeswehr waren: nicht weit weg von Stetten am kalten Arsch...


Ja, das ist nicht weit. Wer mit dem Flieger anreisen will kann auf dem Klippeneck landen, oder wenn er mehr als ne Schafwiese braucht nach Donaueschingen ausweichen. Man sollte aber die Flugverbotszonen beachten, sonst bekommt man ne Eskorte (Außer die sind alle jetzt in Litauen...)


----------



## Matze001 (8 März 2022)

Wie besprochen können Themen-Vorschläge für Vorträge gepostet werden.

Eine weitere Idee die mir grad mit dem Heizer kam: Etiketten-Drucker (Ansteuerung, was ist möglich, usw...)


----------



## georg28 (9 März 2022)

*Roboter Schulung klingt interessant. Alternativvorschlag. Eine Schulung Übersicht verschiedener genormter Bussystem, Protokolle und ihre Einsatzgebiete allgemein. Vor und Nachteile mit Vertiefung Richtung Antriebstechnik und eine Übersicht diverser Hersteller wer was kann.*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 März 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch etwas Wandern / Kultur ins Programm aufnehmen


... so als Damenprogramm?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 März 2022)

Wenn es ohnehin einige fachliche Programmpunkte gibt, könnten wir daraus ein offizielle Programm mit Fortbildungscharacter machen.

Dann sind die Reisekosten (Fahrt, ÜN) als Betriebsausgaben (Selbstständige) oder Werbungskosten (AN) ansetzbar. Manch einer bekommt vielleicht auch einen Firmenwagen zur Anreise. 

PS: Das soll keine Anleitung zur Steuerhinterziehung sein. Aber wenn die fachlichen Punkte einen nenneswerten Raum einnehmen, kann man das nutzen.


----------



## Andre1977 (9 März 2022)

Das treffen finde ich ist eine tolle Idee.
Bei mir wäre es sehr sponntan.


----------



## Matze001 (9 März 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn es ohnehin einige fachliche Programmpunkte gibt, könnten wir daraus ein offizielle Programm mit Fortbildungscharacter machen.
> 
> Dann sind die Reisekosten (Fahrt, ÜN) als Betriebsausgaben (Selbstständige) oder Werbungskosten (AN) ansetzbar. Manch einer bekommt vielleicht auch einen Firmenwagen zur Anreise.
> 
> PS: Das soll keine Anleitung zur Steuerhinterziehung sein. Aber wenn die fachlichen Punkte einen nenneswerten Raum einnehmen, kann man das nutzen.


Die Idee ist gut. Die Frage ist halt auf welche Art und Weise wir es aufziehen.

Klar können wir 2 Tage Programm mit Abends "saufen" machen,
aber vielleicht schreckt das den ein oder anderen ab, der nur gesellig beisammen sitzen will.

Ich will es nicht zu "zugeknöpft" machen, ich denke ihr versteht was ich meine.
Natürlich können wir auch voll auffahren, ... liegt an euch


----------



## Matze001 (9 März 2022)

So ich mal wieder.

Ich wollte eigentlich gerade alle Vorschläge in meinem Hauptbeitrag einpflegen, aber ich kann den nicht mehr editieren.
@Nagel -> Kannst Du mir helfen?

Ich hab auch schon mal rum telefoniert. Ich hätte als mögliche Vorträge durch Unternehmen die grundlegende Bereitschaft von:

Siemens (Themen IPC oder Servo oder Busssysteme)
Sick (Themen frei - alles was Safety betrifft)
Kuka (Themen Kommunikation / Profisafe/ ... sonstiges)


----------



## Matze001 (11 März 2022)

So... weiter geht's. Ich habe einfach mal ein paar Termine ausgesucht.
Zwei liegen über Feiertage, das könnte eher unpraktisch sein. Ich habe sie dennoch drin gelassen, vielleicht findet ihr es doch ganz toll.

Terminvorschläge:

20.05.22 - 22.05.22
26/27.05.22 - 29.05.22 -> Himmelfahrt!
10.06.22 - 12.06.22
16/17.06.22 - 19.06.22 -> Frohnleichnahm!

@Helmut:

Willst Du die Abstimmung nochmal um die möglichen Termine ergänzen?
Die Themen würde ich aus der Abstimmung draußen lassen / ggf. ne neue dafür starten.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 März 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> @Helmut:
> 
> Willst Du die Abstimmung nochmal um die möglichen Termine ergänzen?
> Die Themen würde ich aus der Abstimmung draußen lassen / ggf. ne neue dafür starten.
> ...


Du wolltest sicher zum Knochenbrecher-Helmut: @rostiger Nagel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2022)

We hat mich gerufen?
Ach Gerd…

@Matze001,
erledigt Marcel  
ich musste den Rest aber stehen lassen, ansonsten
funktioniert die Umfrage nicht mehr.


----------



## Matze001 (13 März 2022)

Danke Helmut... 

Ja sieht jetzt etwas wüst aus. Jetzt schauen wir mal was passiert,
sonst mach ich ne neue Umfrage für den Termin.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Matze001 (15 März 2022)

So Leute - ich würde gern die Planung etwas vorantreiben.

Als erstes würde ich gern den Termin festlegen. Dazu bitte die angepasste Umfrage entsprechend beantworten.
Dann würde ich gern die Themen festlegen, je nach Termin würde ich dann 3-4 Vorträge einplanen.

Seid ihr beim Essen dabei, wenn wir es einfach als Grillfest aufziehen?
Ich denke bei den Getränken bekommen wir für alle etwas zusammen.

Ich verlinke euch mal in dem Beitrag, in der Hoffnung, dass ihr eine Info bekommt 

@marlob
@Unimog-HeizeR
@georg28
@vollmi
@van
@PN/DP
@Blockmove
@Matze001
@Peter Gedöns
@Spassbass
@de vliegende hollander
@schwimmer
@kp400


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 März 2022)

Hi Marcel

Super Idee.

Was Du vergessen hast: Rahmenprogramm für die Damen, die uns begleiten:
Wenn ich an die letzten Treffen denke, waren Puzzlefreak und PLC-Gundel bei den Vorträgen dabei.
Die anderen Damen wussten, beruflichbedingt, gar nicht von was der Dozent redet.
Ich hätte zur Not eine Fachfrau an der Hand für das Thema "Sockenstricken leicht gemacht"


----------



## Matze001 (15 März 2022)

Achso das hab ich natürlich vergessen zu erwähnen, die Damen werden von meinem Junior (18 Monate) betreut und bei Laune gehalten.

Ne Spaß bei Seite - gern bieten wir auch Alternativprogramm - Vorschläge sind auch hier willkommen.
Auch Kids in jedem Alter sind gern gesehen - Spielplatz und ne große Wiese sind < 200m vorhanden.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## de vliegende hollander (16 März 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> So Leute - ich würde gern die Planung etwas vorantreiben.
> 
> Als erstes würde ich gern den Termin festlegen. Dazu bitte die angepasste Umfrage entsprechend beantworten.
> Dann würde ich gern die Themen festlegen, je nach Termin würde ich dann 3-4 Vorträge einplanen.
> ...


Ich stoss spontan dazu. Kann nicht so gut Planen. Nur auf kurzfristig.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 März 2022)

Hi Matze.

Das mit dem Grillen finde ich eine gute Idee
Das mit den Getränken gestaltet sich relativ einfach:
Männer: Bier
Matze: Cola
Frauen: Kaffee
Kinder: Kaba

Gruss Timo


----------



## NicoSch (18 März 2022)

Ich würde auch spontan wenn es passt vorbeikommen.


----------



## Matze001 (30 März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt habe ich euch mal ein paar Tage Ruhe gegeben, und jetzt melde ich mich wieder.
Ich würde jetzt der Umfrage folgen, und Himmelfahrt als Termin festlegen.

Mein Vorschlag wäre hierzu:

Donnerstag Anreise für weitreisende -> Kleines Abendessen
Freitag - Anreise + Veranstaltungen / Vorträge (ab ca. 10 Uhr?!) - Abends grillen
Samstag - Frühstück + ggf. kulturelle Veranstaltung - Anschließend Restegrillen und ggf. Abreise oder noch weitere Übernachtung

Ich würde dann mal Siemens und Kuka aktivieren.
Nehme hier jetzt konkrete Themenvorschläge an.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 März 2022)

@rostiger Nagel
Vielleicht könnt ihr das Thema oben anpinnen, dann wäre es ein wenig präsenter


----------



## van (30 März 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich würde dann mal Siemens und Kuka aktivieren.
> Nehme hier jetzt konkrete Themenvorschläge an



Siemens:
Wincc unified (Stand, Zukunft)
Soft SPS
Technologieobjekte Motion Control in S7-1200 und 1500. vs. „Autonome“ Servo Controller


----------



## Matze001 (30 März 2022)

Achso hab natürlich das wichtigste vergessen.
Damit ich das Fressgelage planen kann brauche ich von euch folgende Infos per PN:

Anmeldung zum Forentreffen

Teilnehmer (Mehrere Möglich): 
Art der Zusage (Verbindlich / Ich weis noch nicht):
Ich wünsche Infos zu Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten (Ja/Nein):
Ich möchte in der Liste im Beitrag mit meinem Forennick als Teilnehmer geführt werden (Ja/Nein):

Die Kosten für die Verpflegung lassen sich natürlich erst mit der genauen Teilnehmerzahl ganz gut abschätzen,
aktuell gehe ich mal so von 30-35€ pro Nase aus. 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Matze001 (5 April 2022)

So Leute. Offiziell angemeldet sind bisher:

Unimog-Heizer
georg28
van
Matze001

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn der Rest dann auch noch zeitnah nachzieht, damit ich mit Siemens und Co ins Gespräch gehen kann, und wir nicht wegen Kurzfristigkeit leer ausgehen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## van (6 April 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich würde dann mal Siemens und Kuka aktivieren.
> Nehme hier jetzt konkrete Themenvorschläge an.



Kuka:
„Save Roboter“


----------



## Matze001 (6 April 2022)

van schrieb:


> Kuka:
> „Save Roboter“


Du meinst SafeOperation? 

Ich könnte es mir gut so Vorstellen, dass der Vortrag dann durch die Brille eines SPSlers SafeOperation anschaut,
also Profinet/Profisafe, Einstellungen, Signale und deren Funktion, etc. Würde das passen?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Matze001 (7 April 2022)

Moin Leute,

ich muss nochmal nerven. 

Bis jetzt habe ich inkl. mir nur 4 Anmeldungen, und ich brauche etwas Futter für SIemens und Kuka, damit was voran geht.
Für 4 Leute kommen die vermutlich nicht.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## PN/DP (7 April 2022)

Moin, bei mir ist leider privat was dazwischen gekommen. Ich kann nicht kommen.

Harald


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 April 2022)

Ich habe meine Stimme von vielleicht auf nein geändert, weil da Familie auf dem Programm steht.

Nebenbei: Als ich früher @Markus bei der Organisation der Treffen in Ostrach unterstützt haben, haben wir die Brückentage-Wochenenden immer ausgenommen. Da stehen halt oft private Themen an, sowohl bei den TN als auch bei den Referenten.

Ich weiß, dass der Termin per Abstimmung zustande gekommen ist – aber auch Mehrheiten sind nicht vor Irrtum gefeit.


----------



## Matze001 (9 April 2022)

Hallo Gerhard,

ja kann ich nachvollziehen. 

Ich bin für alles offen, ich hab mich nur an der Mehrheit orientiert. 
Wenn also doch noch was passieren soll, sollten wir uns zeitnah dazu einig werden.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## vollmi (10 April 2022)

Also ich komme gern. Kann mich aber auch noch einrichten. Wenn sich das Datum schiebt.


----------



## Markus (10 April 2022)

Hallo, 

erstmal danke @Matze001 das er das macht. Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich nicht dabei sein. Mir gehen irgendwie jetzt schon die Wochenenden aus und es ist erst April... 

@Matze001 
Ich wollte mich eigentlich nicht in deine Art, das Treffen zu organisieren einmischen, aber vielleicht mal meine Meinung dazu. 

Das mit den Vorträgen würde ich heute nicht mehr machen. Irgendwann werde ich auch wieder eines veranstalten ( @Peter Gedöns  Versprochen )

Mir schwebt aber eher ein ungezwungenes Zusammenkommen ohne "Kernzeiten" und Rahmenprogramm vor. Als ich noch solche Treffen veranstaltet habe war das immer ein schmaler Grad zwischen informativen Vorträgen und Werbeveranstaltung A
ala Kaffefahrt mit Rheumadecken. 

Um ein breites Publikum zu adressieren wurden meist 2 oder 3 Vorträge aus verschiedenen Diziplinen organisiert. Im Nachhinein empfinde ich das als zu überladen. 

Ich denke wenn diese Leute von nah und teilweise sehr fern anreisen, dann wollen sie in erster Linie Zeit miteinander verbringen und sich austauschen. Natürlich wird das schwerpunktmäßig technisch, und das ist auch voll OK. Aber professionelle/offizielle Vorträge würde ich heutzutage auf ein Abolutes Minimum reduzieren. Bestenfalls soweit das der ein oder andere das noch irgendwie als Dienstreise deklarieren kann.

Ich habe damals teils erheblichen Aufwand in die Organisation gesteckt. Aber ein gesetzter Termin, 2 Fässer Bier, ein Grill und 5 Flyer vom nächsten Pizzaservice hätten vermutlich entspannter Treffen ergeben. 

Nur so meine Meinung. 
Aber ich will dich beim besten Willen nicht von deiner Idee abbringen!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 April 2022)

Hallo Zusammen.

Da MUSS ich dem Markus jetzt zu 100% recht geben,
wenn ich da an die Forentreffen in Iffze zurückdenke...
Was war da geil dran?
Bis morgens nach Sonnenaufgang am Lagerfeuer zu sitzen, und sich zusammen einen Hinter die Binde zu kippen?
(Oder Abends schon dran denken zu müssen, dass um 8:00Uhr Frühstück, und um 9:00 Uhr der erste Vortrag stattfindet?)
Das "Rahmenprogramm damals war u.a.: Du hast mal einen Vortrag gemacht, und Bernard auch einen,
aber das war eher so "unter uns", mit Bier in der Hand , völlig ungezwungen.
Dann noch die Besichtigung des Rheinkraftwerks, alles freiwillig, keinerlei zwang.
Jeder hatte denke ich seinen Spass und ein schönes Wochenende.

Meine Meinung kennst Du ja, da hatten wir ja genügend drüber Telefoniert.
Wenn da einer meint, dass er so ein Treffen als "Offizielle Weiterbildungsmassnahme" absetzen kann und muss,
dann soll er wegen mir gerne zuhause bleiben, und sich bei Hersteller XY einen Kurs Buchen.

Meine persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema
Gruss Timo


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 April 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn es ohnehin einige fachliche Programmpunkte gibt, könnten wir daraus ein offizielle Programm mit Fortbildungscharacter machen.
> 
> Dann sind die Reisekosten (Fahrt, ÜN) als Betriebsausgaben (Selbstständige) oder Werbungskosten (AN) ansetzbar. Manch einer bekommt vielleicht auch einen Firmenwagen zur Anreise.


Dann entschuldigt bitte den Vorschlag, mit dem ich mich hier als kleinkarierter Pfennigfuchser geoutet habe.


----------



## Matze001 (10 April 2022)

Danke für das Feedback!

Dann nehme ich mir das natürlich zu herzen, und schlage vor:

Grillen + Getränke.

Das ganze lässt sich auch ganz lässig organisieren, wir müssen nur wissen an welchem Wochenende es los geht, und der Rest läuft dann wie von selbst. Macht es für alle Seiten einfacher und entspannter.

Jemand Einwände? 

Soll der Termin stehen bleiben, oder wir auf ein anderes Wochenende wechseln?

Bis Mitte Juli hab ich immer für sowas Zeit... .

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Markus (10 April 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Dann entschuldigt bitte den Vorschlag, mit dem ich mich hier als kleinkarierter Pfennigfuchser geoutet habe.



Das kann man ja irgendwie verbinden.
Ob sowas als Dienstreise absetzbar ist, dürfte für einige relevant sein. Mal eben 200L Diesel und 3 Tage Hotel für ne Grillwurst und 3 Bier... Es gibt Familien die machen mit dem Geld eine Woche Allinkl... 

Die Frage ist ja auch wie man es darstellt. Manch einer wird das Event als Festival betrachten, aber die meisten werden definitiv schlauer nach Hause fahren als sie angereist sind. 

Nur weil es keine besonderen Vorträge gibt muss das ja nicht heißen dass man sich dort beruflich nicht weiter qualifizieren kann - in Gegenteil...

Ein entsprechender Flyer kann den "Spirit" des Treffens ja in eine für das Finanzamt und die Reisekostenabtelung "verständlicher" Sprache transportieren.

Das soll jetzt keine Anstiftung zur Steuerhinterziehung sein. Es ist doch Fakt das es auf dem Treffen schwerpunktmäßig um fachlichen Austausch geht. Auch morgens um 3 mit 2 Promille können Programmierer sich nicht wie normale Leute benehmen, selbst dann reden sie nur von dem Scheiss. Sonst hört ihnen ja auch nie jemand zu... Selbst wenn sie sich im Suff prügeln gehts um irgendeinen FUP vs. SCL Zirkus... 

@Matze001 
Gerhard wird sicher geblümtere Worte finden als ich... Er hat mir auch immer ganz tolle Flyer gemacht...  *hust*


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 April 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Selbst wenn sie sich im Suff prügeln gehts um irgendeinen FUP vs. SCL Zirkus...


Eher AWL kontra SCL
*hust* ihr wisst schon.....


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 April 2022)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> Da MUSS ich dem Markus jetzt zu 100% recht geben,
> wenn ich da an die Forentreffen in Iffze zurückdenke...
> ...


Ich war nie bei den Treffen in Ostrach, weshalb ich dazu auch nichts sagen kann.

Die Treffen in Iffezheim waren super.

Genau wie Timo schreibt: Wichtig ist dass man sich trifft, quatscht, ein Bier dazu trinkt, vielleicht auch zwei


----------



## Matze001 (11 April 2022)

Ja dann passt es doch. Bier und Grillware lässt sich schnell besorgen, und Platz ist eh da.
Jetzt müssen wir gern die Zeit finden, und los gehts. Da ich die weiteste Anreise habe, ich eh jedes
Wochenende irgendwie machbar ist, bin ich für alles offen. Wir können gern den Termin über den abgestimmt wurde stehen lassen,
aber auch gern verschieben, wenn sich dafür mehr Leute finden.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## van (11 April 2022)

Terminlich bin ich halbwegs flexibel, komme aus der Gegend. 

So ein klein bisschen „Programm“ würde ich jetzt aber schon nicht schlecht finden. 
An nem reinen Saufgelage hab ich jetzt kein primäres Interesse.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 April 2022)

van schrieb:


> Terminlich bin ich halbwegs flexibel, komme aus der Gegend.
> 
> So ein klein bisschen „Programm“ würde ich jetzt aber schon nicht schlecht finden.
> An nem reinen Saufgelage hab ich jetzt kein primäres Interesse.



Damit hier keine falsche Meinung aufkommt.

Die Treffen in Iffezheim waren, wenn man mal von einer Person absieht, keine Saufgelage.
Wir haben uns nett unterhalten und dabei Bier getrunken, weil Bier gut schmeckt.
Es gab auch Personen, ich möchte hier keine Namen nennen, die nur Cola getrunken haben


----------



## Markus (11 April 2022)

Ja sorry, die überspitzten Formulierungen sollten keinen falschen Eindruck erwecken.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 April 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ja sorry, die überspitzten Formulierungen sollten keinen falschen Eindruck erwecken.


Hallo Markus

Ich habe eher den Beitrag von VAN gemeint.
Zu dem was Du in Deinen Beiträgen geschrieben hast 100% Zustimmung.


----------



## Matze001 (11 April 2022)

van schrieb:


> Terminlich bin ich halbwegs flexibel, komme aus der Gegend.
> 
> So ein klein bisschen „Programm“ würde ich jetzt aber schon nicht schlecht finden.
> An nem reinen Saufgelage hab ich jetzt kein primäres Interesse.


Ja bin ich bei Dir. Ich erzähl gern n bissle was über Roboterschnittstellen, hab auch genug "Versuchsobjekte" hier stehen.
Wir bekommen schon was semi-professionelles zusammen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Matze001 (11 April 2022)

Also meine Damen und Herren... Termin behalten, den Termin mit den zweitmeisten Stimmen nehmen (20. Mai)..., nen ganz neuen Termin finden oder soll ich es in Autokraten-Manier einfach bestimmen, und mir überlegen wie die Wahl ausgeht? 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 April 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Also meine Damen und Herren... Termin behalten, den Termin mit den zweitmeisten Stimmen nehmen (20. Mai)..., nen ganz neuen Termin finden oder soll ich es in Autokraten-Manier einfach bestimmen, und mir überlegen wie die Wahl ausgeht?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel


Hi Matze,

Verstehe nicht so recht, was Du jetzt erwartest?
Dass jeder seine Meinung zu den 4 genannten Möglichkeiten kundtut, und darüber Diskutiert wird?
(Dann sitzen wir Weihnachten noch, und diskutieren...)

Gruss Timo


----------



## Matze001 (12 April 2022)

Ja das stimmt.
Es war nur auf den Hinweis, dass es ggf. ein unpraktischer Termin sei.
Da sich niemand meldet der etwas anderes wünscht, bleiben wir bei dem Termin und warten auf weitere Anmeldungen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## georg28 (12 April 2022)

Ich bin für 26- 29.05 beibehalten


----------



## Matze001 (29 April 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

ein Update von meiner Seite, da der Termin näher rückt.

Der Termin steht nun wie besprochen, und ich gehe jetzt in die detaillierte Planungsphase.

Aktuell habe ich, inkl. mir, 4 Anmeldungen für das Treffen über das Forum, und ein Vielleicht.
Von meiner Seite sind noch 3-5 weitere Personen dabei. 

Somit kommen wir auf 7 - 10 Leute. Das finde ich ok.
Gibt es noch jemanden der dabei sein möchte, dann freue ich mich natürlich über eine Anmeldung.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## PN/DP (29 April 2022)

Ich kann voraussichtlich doch kommen, aber erst Samstag 28.5. nachmittag bis Sonntag 29.5.

Harald


----------



## Matze001 (29 April 2022)

Hallo Harald,

aktuell ist der Plan von Freitag bis Samstag - also schlitterst Du vermutlich etwas an uns vorbei.
Aber wenn der Rest auch keine anderen Pläne hat, ich bin eh da 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (29 April 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Hallo Harald,
> 
> aktuell ist der Plan von Freitag bis Samstag - also schlitterst Du vermutlich etwas an uns vorbei.
> Aber wenn der Rest auch keine anderen Pläne hat, ich bin eh da
> ...


Hi Matze.

Ob das jetzt sooo gut ist?!?
Beispielrechnung:
Freitag Arbeiten bis 15:00 Uhr
Dann Abfahrt, (mal angenommen) 400 KM zu Dir.
Mit Stau, u.s.w., wie es halt meistenso ist...
Ankunft frühestens: 20:00 Uhr

Gegenvorschlag:
Freitag Nachmittag Anreise, abends gemütlich Grillen,
Samstag das eigentliche Treffen, mit allem drum und dran.
Sonntag nach dem Frühstück (15Uhr) Abreise.
Wer es nicht so weit hat, kann ja trotzdem Samstags erst vorbeikommen.

Gruß Timo


----------



## PN/DP (29 April 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> aktuell ist der Plan von Freitag bis Samstag


Meinen Samstag-Termin in Sinsheim kann ich evtl. noch so schieben, daß ich auch Freitag Abend zu Samstag kann. Mal sehen wie sich Eure Planung entwickelt.

Harald


----------



## Matze001 (1 Mai 2022)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hi Matze.
> 
> Ob das jetzt sooo gut ist?!?
> Beispielrechnung:
> ...


Können wir gern so machen!

Denk dran, Donnerstag ist Feiertag, deshalb arbeiten vermutlich wenige am Freitag.

Für mich ist es vollkommen egal, ich bin da 

Also, wer ist für den Gegenvorschlag?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (1 Mai 2022)

Stimmt, das hatte ich garnichtmehr auf dem Schirm... *kopfklatsch*
Ich ziehe meine Aussage zurück!


----------



## mcb (4 Mai 2022)

van schrieb:


> Siemens:
> Wincc unified (Stand, Zukunft)
> Soft SPS
> Technologieobjekte Motion Control in S7-1200 und 1500. vs. „Autonome“ Servo Controller


Hallo,
ich hätte zwar auch Interesse an dem Treffen, da sich hier aber anscheinend fast nur der Harte-Kern trifft, bin ich mir etwas unsicher ob unbekannte Gesichter überhaupt "erwünscht" sind?
Weshalb ich gerne beim Treffen vorbei schauen würde, ist die seltene Tatsache, das anscheinend viele der Benutzer dieses Forums ähnliche Berufs-/lebenserfahrungen (speziell IBN im weltweiten Ausland) gemacht haben, welches den eigenen Standpunkt oft etwas, von dem der restlichen Leute in seinem Umfeld, abweichen läßt. (z.B. "Stammtischproleten":...die Chinesen weden uns noch überrennen und wir sind so blöd und stecken dene auch noch unseren Hightech in den *****!; "Ich": ähm ne glaube ich nicht, die sind von ihrer Kultur her ziemlich friedlich und deutlich weniger agressiv wie wir Europäer, aber extrem Geldgeil sind se schon...; "Stammtischproleten": *rolling eyes* )
Um meinem Gesicht evtl. etwas die Unbekanntheit zu nehmen (Kurzvorstellung: siehe mein 1. Beitrag im Forum), aktuelle Tätigkeit:
Ich arbeite dran, nen hydraulisch gesteuerten, autonomen Kran (quasi nen rießiger Industrieroboter mit 15m / 2t), mit den Siemens TO Motion Control Anweisungen zu programmieren.

VG
Michael


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Mai 2022)

mcb schrieb:


> ...
> (z.B. "Stammtischproleten":...die Chinesen weden uns noch überrennen und wir sind so blöd und stecken dene auch noch unseren Hightech in den *****!; "Ich": ähm ne glaube ich nicht, die sind von ihrer Kultur her ziemlich friedlich und deutlich weniger agressiv wie wir Europäer, aber extrem Geldgeil sind se schon...; "Stammtischproleten": *rolling eyes* )
> ...


Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was dieses Thema mit dem Treffen zu tun hat. 

Abgesehen davon ist nicht der Chinese an sich das Problem – sondern der totalitäre Staat dort, der die Welt dominieren will.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Mai 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist nicht der Chinese an sich das Problem – sondern der totalitäre Staat dort, der die Welt dominieren will.


Ähm 😅


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was dieses Thema mit dem Treffen zu tun hat.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Mai 2022)

mcb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hätte zwar auch Interesse an dem Treffen, da sich hier aber anscheinend fast nur der Harte-Kern trifft, bin ich mir etwas unsicher ob unbekannte Gesichter überhaupt "erwünscht" sind?


Hi Michael.

Da kann ich dich beruhigt beruhigen...
Bei dem Treffen geht es nicht um den "Harten Kern", sondern um alle, die vorbeikommen wollen,
um einen schönen Tag zu verbringen, und natürlich etwas Fachsimpeln wollen.
Ich habe selbst schon mehrere Treffen in Iffezheim veranstaltet,
da waren auch "Neue" Teilnehmer herzlich willkommen.
also bitte keine Angst. melde dich an, und alles wird gut!

Gruß Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Mai 2022)

BTW:
Und schade, dass selbst dieser Thread jetzt wieder ins Politische abdriftet,
und das auch noch kommentiert werden muss...


----------



## mcb (4 Mai 2022)

Danke Timo,
(sorry wegen dem Drift, war keineswegs meine Intention) die Anmeldung soll dann per PN an Matze001, so wie in Post #32 angegeben erfolgen?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Mai 2022)

Genau, schicke Matze einfach eine PN und alles ist gut.
Das mit dem Drift war nicht ausschließlich an dich gerichtet,
alles gut


----------



## Matze001 (5 Mai 2022)

Moin Michael,

neue Gesichter sind immer gern gesehen. Ich war damals (TM) auch eines der neuen Gesichter beim Timo in Iffezheim.
Ich freue mich somit über Deine Anmeldung!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Markus (7 Mai 2022)

@Matze001
Soll ich oben im Forum einen Hinweis einblenden, so wie bei den Userwahlen?
Ich kann dir nicht sagen wie sich das auswirkt, aber die Stimmenanzahl bei den Userwahlen wurden damit extrem gepuscht...
Eventuell wird das dann auch zuviel - deine Entscheidung.

Ich bin nicht dabei.
Würde euch zwar gerne sehen, aber ich schaffe das nicht.


----------



## Matze001 (9 Mai 2022)

Hi Markus,

vielen Dank für die Unterstützung. Wir können das gern mal probieren.
Ich bin mit der aktuellen Anmeldung nun recht zufrieden, und würde diese Woche die Infos per PM an die Teilnehmer verschicken.
Wenn sich auf dem Weg aber noch 1-2 dazu gesellen, sind diese gern gesehen.

Schade, dass Du nicht dabei sein kannst. Aber man sieht sich ein anderes Mal wieder.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Markus (9 Mai 2022)

Wann genau ist das Treffen jetzt?


----------



## Markus (9 Mai 2022)

Pack am besten alles relevante in den ersten Beitrag hier, dann verlinke ich den Hinweis darauf.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Mai 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Pack am besten alles relevante in den ersten Beitrag hier, dann verlinke ich den Hinweis darauf.


Kann er das denn noch ( 24h Bearbeitungszeitraum )?


----------



## Markus (9 Mai 2022)

Ok... scheiss Regeln in diesem Kackforum hier... 
Dann tippe es hie zusammen und ich oder ein anderer Mod flicken es dann oben rein.


----------



## Matze001 (9 Mai 2022)

Alles klar! Komme aber erst heute Abend dazu... es ist mal wieder Montag 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Matze001 (10 Mai 2022)

So jetzt ging es doch länger, also das Update.
Da mir selbst jetzt noch ein Termin etwas rein funkt, schiebt sich alles ein bisschen nach Hinten Richtung Wochenende,
hoffentlich passt es allen noch in den Zeitplan. (Einigen kommt es ja zu Gute)

Das Forentreffen findet nun statt von Samstag 28.05.22 bis Sonntag 29.05.22

Grober Zeitplan:

Samstag 28.05.22
Anreise ab 10Uhr
Mittags paar belegte Brötchen / Wecken - Fingerfood
Nachmittags Austausch, Programm, was auch immer uns in den Sinn kommt
Abends Grillen + Open End

Sonntag 29.05.22
"Früh"stück
ggf. Kulturprogramm
Abreise

Ich sende gleich an alle Teilnehmer per PN relevante Infos wie die Adresse.
Anmeldungen sind weiterhin willkommen, wir haben für den ein oder anderen(M/W/D) noch Platz.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Markus (10 Mai 2022)

Ersten Post editiert
Datum im Header des Forums angepasst.


----------



## Matze001 (10 Mai 2022)

Danke Chef


----------



## Pizza (19 Mai 2022)

Hi Matze, 
Bin dann mal mit dabei. 
Gundula kann nicht, es sei denn, wir finden noch eine Betreuung für die Kurze.


----------



## Matze001 (20 Mai 2022)

Coole Sache! 
Dann drück ich die Daumen, dass es mit der Betreuung klappt. 
Würde mich freuen euch mal wieder zu sehen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Bernard (22 Mai 2022)

Hallo Matze,

es kann sein das ich es überlesen habe. Aber leider entzieht sich mir die Information, wo das Ganze stattfindet.
Ich hätte gerne die genaue Anschrift. Eine Information über Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten wäre auch schön und da ich mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln reise stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man damit überhaupt anreisen kann. Ich wäre Dir sehr verbunden, wenn Du die entsprechenden Informationen bereitstellen würdest.


Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und Viel Gesundheit Bernard


----------



## Matze001 (23 Mai 2022)

So jetzt wollte ich am Freitag ein Update schreiben, und schon ist das Wochenende wieder vorbei.

Erstmal ne schnelle Info für Bernard: Du hast ne PM mit allen Infos, ich hab es hier im öffentlichen eher grob gehalten, 
damit jeder eine ungefähre Vorstellung hat wo es ist, will aber nicht jedem alle Kontaktdaten geben 

Wir sind nun auf stattliche 17-20 Teilnehmer angewachsen, was mich sehr freut.
Die wichtigste Nachricht vorweg: Die Versorgung mit Bier ist gesichert, das übernimmt nämlich der Unimog-Heizer, und bisher habe ich noch kein Treffen von ihm erlebt, wo jemand durstig heim gegangen ist. Somit sind wir bei dem Thema schon einmal sicher.

Ich freu mich auf euren Besuch, und bin gespannt was für interessante Themen und Gespräche so auf uns zu kommen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (26 Mai 2022)

Sooo...

Ich hab jetzt 90 Liter Bier im Kofferraum stehen.
Durchlaufkühler wird auch noch gespült und eingeladen.
ich bin bereit.

Gruß Timo


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 Mai 2022)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Sooo...
> 
> Ich hab jetzt 90 Liter Bier im Kofferraum stehen.
> Durchlaufkühler wird auch noch gespült und eingeladen.
> ...


OK, das reicht für uns beide.
Aber was trinken die anderen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Mai 2022)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> OK, das reicht für uns beide.
> Aber was trinken die anderen?


Wenn ich zwei bis drei Halbe für mich abzweigen würde, würdet ihr das ja kaum merken.

Aber für mich passt es leider nicht – daher wünsche Euch ich allen einen guten Durst und viel Spaß 🙋‍♂️


----------



## Matze001 (27 Mai 2022)

So Update von meiner Seite:

Getränke die kein Bier sind - Check
Grillgut - Check
Salate und Co - Check
Knabberkram - Check
Sitzgelegenheiten - Teilcheck (Wir hatten etwas schwund, aber aufm Boden muss keiner sitzen...)
Organisatorisches - Check

Somit kann Morgen kommen.

Ich bin, wie erwähnt, ab ca. 10Uhr dort - dann könnt Ihr eintrudeln wann immer ihr wollt.
Zum Mittag gibts dann kleinkram, und Abends wird gegrillt.

Freu mich auf euch alle - hoffe wir haben ne coole Zeit!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## dekuika (28 Mai 2022)

Schönen Abend.


----------



## Mrtain (28 Mai 2022)

Viel Spaß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Mai 2022)

Hoffentlich trinkt ihr nicht so viel,
so das ihr den fachlichten Beiträgen 
noch folgen könnt.


----------



## dekuika (28 Mai 2022)

Vermutlich kommt ein Bierbrauprogramm bei raus


----------



## dekuika (28 Mai 2022)

Sollte Hucki dabei sein, der setzt das Bierbrauprogramm sogar auf einer Logo! um.


----------



## hucki (29 Mai 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Sollte Hucki dabei sein, der setzt das Bierbrauprogramm sogar auf einer Logo! um.



Ähm, NÖ!
Lieber trinken...
😜 🤷‍♂️


----------



## dekuika (29 Mai 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Ähm, NÖ!
> Lieber trinken...
> 😜 🤷‍♂️


  
Kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Mai 2022)

Hallo Marcel,
dann mal die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag,
gib mal ordentlich einen aus, auf euren Treffen.


----------



## nekron (30 Mai 2022)

So nun ist das ganze zu Ende gegangen  War ne coole Sache  

@Matze001 und @Unimog-HeizeR - vielen Dank fürs Organisieren, war ein toller Informativer Tag, mit ich denke vielen Einblicken in die Tätigkeitsfelder der Anwesenden 
So konnte man manche Namen mal mit Gesichtern verbinden - Super Sache. Für mich das erste mal, bisher hats nie geklappt - aber mit Sicherheit werde ich zum Wiederholungstäter.

@Unimog-HeizeR Wenn wir natürlich jetzt alle zum Bier-Reste vernichten kommen müssen ... der eine oder andere opfert sich bestimmt 
@Marcel001 Ich hoffe du hast es dir an deinem Tag noch richtig gut gehen lassen!

Eine Frage noch - wer war der große der zwischendrin noch kurz rumgesprungen ist aber dann recht schnell wieder weg war ?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 Mai 2022)

Ja, war extrem nett.

Vielen Dank an Marcel und Timo.

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir das mal wieder machen.


----------



## vollmi (30 Mai 2022)

War ein wirklich gemütliches Treffen zum Fachsimpeln und die Gesichter hinter den Namen zu treffen.
Und Roboter sind sowieso cool  
Danke für die tolle Bewirtung Marcel.


----------



## Matze001 (30 Mai 2022)

Moin,

nach ein bisschen Schlaf melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort hier.

Erst einmal vielen Dank an alle die gekommen sind, das war echt ne coole Zeit und hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
Es haben sich coole Gespräche ergeben, und es ist immer wieder interessant wie anders in echt sind, mit denen
man seit Jahren schon schreibt, und von denen man sich ein mentales Bild gemacht hat. 
Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, das ganze nächstes Jahr nochmal zu machen. Es kamen auch schon die Ideen
nächstes Jahr Iffezheim als Standort zu wählen, und dann das Jahr drauf wieder hier. Ich bin für jede Schandtat bereit.

Ich hab grad eure Beiträge gelesen, und versuche mal drauf zu antworten.
Die Reihenfolge ist wertungsfrei, so wie es mir in den Kopf kommt.

@All: Danke für das positive Feedback
@Unimog-HeizeR: Danke fürs organisieren von Bier 
@rostiger Nagel: Danke für die Glückwünsche
@nekron: Ja hab es mir noch gut gehen lassen, auch wenn ich recht müde war.
Der Lange war ein Kumpel von mir, der noch spontan vorbei gekommen ist. Ist aus dem "letzten Leben" ein Roboterprogrammierer gewesen
@vollmi: Roboter sind IMMER cool! Frag mal den Junior von Heizer... 

War auf jeden Fall sehr cool! Freu mich aufs nächste Treffen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------

